# Plumbing Qualifications



## Stevecourty (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi folkes,

I'm looking to move over next year to live with a friend and I'm starting to make enquiries about work. I'm not sure how relevant my qualifications are and if I will need to retrain. I currently have level 2 NVQ (+11 years in the trade and apprenticeship) I don't work with gas out of choice hence only the L2. Do I require training and if so what will I need to do?

I have a possible other job offer away from plumbing but would rather stay in the trade.

Thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think for jobs like plumbing people look more at experience and actual skills then at education, however realize there are quite some Eastern Europeans working in NL for minimum wage in construction related area. Also its not that easy to get work visa for such skills unless your expert in a very special area . Good luck.


----------

